# Grizzly G4016 Lathe rebuild - Gear box configuration needed



## newuser (Nov 25, 2021)

I prepared to have my shop floor epoxied. Very very unfortunately my G4016 lathe tipped. not cool. among a few problems, the speed selection levers broke. I was able to get them welded and ready to reassemble. I find the drawing in the manual not too helpful. I wish I took a picture beforehand, but I did not. Would anyone be willing to take off the front of the travel speed box and take a picture or two? I don't understand the placement of the small spur gear. Plus the gears above the C axle slide back and forth, that doesn't seem right.

Any help would be very appreciated.

the attached images show my issue - how to assemble the speed control levers/axle.  I have no idea where gear 320 goes.  sorry about the picture upside down.

Paul


----------



## Beckerkumm (Nov 26, 2021)

I know you got banged around on the PM site.  It might be helpful if you knew what machine served as the original design.  Most Taiwan and Chinese machines are copies of other designs.  It might be helpful if those here in the know would post what various machines were copies of.  there is pretty good info available concerning those machines and questions over on PM might be answered if you had that info.  Dave


----------



## Ken226 (Nov 26, 2021)

@newuser 

Unless I'm mistaken,  the shaft that the two levers mount on has a keyway,  and there should be a gear in each lever that is driven by the keyed axle/shaft.

Each lever should have 2 gears.  The gear present in your pic,  and an additional gear on the keyed shaft.  Part 399 is the key.

Here's an example:





I have a Birmingham YCL1340-gh,  which is identical to your g4016.

I'm at work right now, but will try and get a pic for you this evening.


----------



## Ken226 (Nov 26, 2021)

Hopefully these help.











betta sleeping on filter


----------



## newuser (Nov 29, 2021)

Ken,  This was super helpful!  Exactly the type of help I was hoping for and needed.    It is obvious now - with the pictures.  Once I took a minute to figure out how this drive worked, it was clear.  In retrospect, I should have figured this out sooner. 

Thanks!
Paul


----------



## Ken226 (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm glad you got it worked out!

These Chinese 13x40 lathes are pretty decent machines.  

last year I upgraded my chip tray to add a slide out chip pan and had the stand and pan powder coated.

Since I live a few miles from Grizzlys showroom in Bellingham, I wrote down a ton of deminsions from my lathes pan, stand, bed and headstock then drove down to Grizzly with a measuring tape 

I measured most of their machines that were close in size and found that the Bed on our lathes are identical to the G0709 14x40 lathe.   The stands are identical as well.   I bought a g0709 chip pan for my lathe.


My 13X40 lathe, and yours, is actually a 13-5/8  x 40, and has a significantly heavier and thicker bed than the 13x40 lathes grizzly carries.    It's the same size as the g0709,  which surprised me.  

 I expected it to match up to the G0776 (13x40), but it wasn't even close.  The bed on the g0776 was narrower, shorter and lighter.   The g0709 was a perfect match though.


----------

